# Using Content and Devices Feature



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

I gave a relative who lives in another city an older Kindle that has whispersync (Kindle Keyboard, probably 3rd gen).  She does not have wireless in her home and declares she is not “techy” enough to use it if she did.  Anyway I’ve been sharing books with her via the Manage Content and Devices feature and that has worked fine.  I’ve been thinking she might enjoy using my Paperwhite that I have moved on from but it is wireless only.  Am I correct in assuming to successfully move content from my computer via the C and D feature to a Kindle that has no wireless capability would be impossible?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Unless you can load the books via usb, it would have to talk home via wifi to get the new books. I assume the Keyboard also had 3g, which is why that works to pull books from the my content pages or have it send like you been doing. 

With wifi, it has to be connected to some network. Either at home or at a free wifi place like the library or others. But then the person has to know how to do that, to connect to that wifi network. 

That is why some kept sticking with the 3g versions of kindles. No need for a computer or wifi at home or anything like that. Just turn on the airplane mode and there are the books.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Is it possible to set up a wireless router in her home?  Does she have cable or something?  Once it's set up, you don't have to be particularly techy to use wireless, it mostly just is.... And they're not too expensive. 

Or, does she have a smartphone that can be used as a hotspot (I'm guessing not, due to the non-techy, but thought I'd ask).

Betsy


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for replies.  We have encouraged her to get a router but she sees no benefit.  No smart phone (loves her flip phone).  She’s happy with the Kindle she has and knows how to use it so I guess I’ll let it be.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Does she have high speed (so Cable, or FiOS) internet in her house at all? Like for an existing desktop computer? If she does then adding a wifi router is CHEAP and relatively easy to set up. You set it up with a secure password, make it non-visible, and then set up the kindle to talk to it. It basically can be ignored from there on out. She doesn't need to use it for anything but letting the kindle connect. Someone reasonably competent with tech can probably set it up in about an hour for less than $100 total cost.

If she doesn't have internet in the home, however, then it is much more of an issue. First there's figuring out which service, if you have a choice, then arranging for them to come and install it. Which may involve running wires to the house. Probably a whole day to get it sorted, though nowadays the routers tend to have built in wifi so you wouldn't need a second device. Still we're probably talking a few hundred for the initial set up and a monthly fee of $50 to $100 depending on the service. Not HUGE dollar values, but probably a lot for a person not much interested anyway. 

If it was me: If she has internet, and it's just a matter of a wifi router, I'd let her play with the PW and see if she likes it.* If she does, I might make a gift of it _and_ an inexpensive wifi router, which I'd set up for her, so that, as far as she has to think about things, nothing has changed. It costs me a little something, but she has a better kindle to read on, and I can still easily send books to her. If she _doesn't_ have internet, and given that she's already expressed no interest in a newer kindle or in HAVING internet, I'd probably drop it. But maybe think about buying her a new (or refurbished) PW as a gift -- one that comes with the cellular radio as well as WiFi.

*KEEPING IN MIND -- how would she be with the touch screen? For some people it's kinda problematic.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

The thing would be to get her a Paperwhite with WiFi + Cellular. On Amazon a used one is about $121. You might check EBay as well. Older models with Cellular would cost much less.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

tsemple said:


> The thing would be to get her a Paperwhite with WiFi + Cellular. On Amazon a used one is about $121. You might check EBay as well. Older models with Cellular would cost much less.


That was my first thought -- but then I re-read and I think the OP was thinking of a hand me down kindle of her own that doesn't happen to have cellular.

I do think that it would be important to figure out if the person would want to use a touch screen -- some people don't care for 'em and really prefer the buttons.


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

She does have a desktop computer that she uses for email, etc.  Not sure about her internet provider.  I have considered getting a router and installing it for her when I am next there.  Don't know if she would like a touch screen or not.  She has remarked that the Kindle has been great as it had been more and more difficult for her to hold books. I'll be seeing her in a couple of weeks (not in her home though) and will see how she feels about upgrading and what it would take to do it.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

My mom's Kindle is on my account.  This is her second Kindle, but both have had the cellular antenna just to make things easier for me.  She doesn't mind a touchscreen (which is a good thing since she had a Touch and a Paperwhite), but I'd really rather have buttons.  However, I did use the first-generation Paperwhite for two years even though it was touchscreen because I liked the lighting option.
So if you have a way to let her try the different models you might have a better idea of what she'd like as an upgrade (or not).  The only reason my mom changed was the lighting.


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

Just an update:  I bought my relative a refurbished Voyage with cellular capability.  She seems to really like it though it is much smaller than the Kindle keyboard she was using.  The Voyage remains on my account.  I set up some Collections on the new Kindle such as books to read next and books already read to help with sorting.  I discovered that her Voyage has, for some reason, also downloaded all of my Collections from my default device.  I didn't expect that to happen and am not sure how to "fix it" or if it can even be fixed.  Do all devices on one account show the Collections one has set up on a different devices?  Any suggestions about how to get my personal Collections off of the Voyage?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

etexlady said:


> Just an update: I bought my relative a refurbished Voyage with cellular capability. She seems to really like it though it is much smaller than the Kindle keyboard she was using. The Voyage remains on my account. I set up some Collections on the new Kindle such as books to read next and books already read to help with sorting. I discovered that her Voyage has, for some reason, also downloaded all of my Collections from my default device. I didn't expect that to happen and am not sure how to "fix it" or if it can even be fixed. Do all devices on one account show the Collections one has set up on a different devices? Any suggestions about how to get my personal Collections off of the Voyage?


I suspect it has NOT downloaded all the collections, but that they are visible when showing 'all'. That's how it works when more than one device is on an account. If she switches to 'downloaded' all she'll see is what really is downloaded.

The only way to keep a device from being able to access all the books and collections on an account, to my knowledge, is to turn on the parental controls. But, not having the need to ever have done that, I can't say how it works.


----------



## etexlady (May 27, 2009)

Ahhh, you may be correct.  My relative has a tendency to just "push buttons" then does not know how to get things back to "normal".  I saw her at Thanksgiving and stressed she should not press the ALL button but I have no idea how long she can resist.  It seems I remember my Collections appeared on her Kindle even when the Kindle is set to DOWNLOADED but I'm not certain.  I'll see her again at Christmas and will check.  I really don't mind that she can see my Collections as I intend to share the books with her eventually but it does clutter up her Kindle and make it more difficult to organize the books.  I saw on Amazon something about a "Family Library" that allows one to share content with another adult but it is not clear to me if that would apply in my circumstance.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

etexlady said:


> Ahhh, you may be correct. My relative has a tendency to just "push buttons" then does not know how to get things back to "normal". I saw her at Thanksgiving and stressed she should not press the ALL button but I have no idea how long she can resist. It seems I remember my Collections appeared on her Kindle even when the Kindle is set to DOWNLOADED but I'm not certain.


If that's the case, she probably 'pushed some buttons' to get them there. 



> I'll see her again at Christmas and will check. I really don't mind that she can see my Collections as I intend to share the books with her eventually but it does clutter up her Kindle and make it more difficult to organize the books. I saw on Amazon something about a "Family Library" that allows one to share content with another adult but it is not clear to me if that would apply in my circumstance.


It might be easiest for her to just remove ALL collections. That way she will just see books. That's what I do for my husband -- he just wants what he wants to read to be easy to get to and doesn't really care how organized I think I am.


----------

